# Hail to the mother fucking king



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy shit yes!

Who's psyched?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 21, 2011)

:GOLF: YEAH MAN!!!!!


----------



## Gamba (Jan 21, 2011)

HELL YEAH! "your face, your ass... what is the difference?"


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 21, 2011)

YEEEESS!!!


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

The trailer actually left me shaking from excitement.

may the 3rd dudes!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2011)

Heh, I thought this thread would be about Bruce Campbell. If they could find a way to merge Bruce Campbell and Duke Nukem into one entity, it would be the greatest, most bad-ass thing in the history of the universe.

I'm not American, but this scene from Army of Darkness had me damn near ready to recite the Pledge of Allegiance: 






</ot>

I literally remember when they first announced Duke Nukem Forever. So long ago.


----------



## sentagoda (Jan 21, 2011)

meh, its probably gonna be way outdated and suck dick


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

sentagoda said:


> meh, its probably gonna be way outdated and suck dick



GTFO


----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2011)

sentagoda said:


> meh, its probably gonna be way outdated and suck dick



Come on now, Duke Nukem has NEVER been about being on the cutting edge of gameplay technology. It's about throwing a gazillion swine-like aliens at you, the cocky hero, and letting the ultraviolence ensue.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Come on now, Duke Nukem has NEVER been about being on the cutting edge of gameplay technology. It's about throwing a gazillion swine-like aliens at you, the cocky hero, and letting the ultraviolence ensue.



Exactly!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chuck Norris who?

This will probably be the most epic thing since sliced bread and will set a new standard for general badassery. .


----------



## Asrial (Jan 21, 2011)

JUST GIVE IT TO ME NOW GOT DAMNIT!
This was so unexpected for my part, jesus christ! I'm so stoked, give me a date!!!


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

Asrial said:


> JUST GIVE IT TO ME NOW GOT DAMNIT!
> This was so unexpected for my part, jesus christ! I'm so stoked, give me a date!!!



3rd of May dude!
I've had the duke nukem forever as my avatar on every forum i've been on for years trying to keep the faith alive. And then today I saw this. Not gunna lie. This game is gunna be the shit!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gearbox is making it, so I expect greatness. I mean, they have the entire Borthers In Arms series and borderlands under their belt, and those are all great games.

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Gearbox is making it, so I expect greatness. I mean, they have the entire Borthers In Arms series and borderlands under their belt, and those are all great games.
> 
> I can't fucking wait.



Not to mention Opposing Force and Blue Shift


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2011)

God damn, that looks fucking awesome. Ultimate cheesiness, beyond lame, and exactly like it should be 

I think, however, that there's going to be a pretty limited audience for it; there will be a bunch of people who are like "what the fuck is Duke Nukem and why am I playing this shit?!" now, and then the older audience who know what it's all about  

... Or I could be totally wrong and a whole new generation will be swept up in the sleeze


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweet! I wonder if you can pee in this game....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2011)

^ The video shows him taking a piss in a urinal... my guess is yes, you can


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 22, 2011)

Demoniac said:


> ^ The video shows him taking a piss in a urinal... my guess is yes, you can



I didnt bother to watch the whole thing...lol just skimmed...


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 22, 2011)

But this will be the end of sooooo many jokes..... I'm undecided on this one.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

It only took them ten fucking years! This game has become an industry in-joke. That said, I'll be looking forward to spending some quality time with it.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> It only took them ten fucking years! This game has become an industry in-joke. That said, I'll be looking forward to spending some quality time with it.



Careful, in this case "them" is 3D Realms, who are now essentially out of business. Gearbox only picked up the IP last year, so their turnaround time has been pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, we've got to remember guys. This game has been the definition of cock tease for most gamers of my generation. This thing is going to sell like hotcakes. It's got such a massive following they don't have to dilute it with Call of Duty style gameplay and an online multiplayer this guy is Duke fucking Nukem!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## CFB (Jan 22, 2011)

If this game really comes out this time for real then it is your obligation as a human being to buy it. I don't even care if it's a piece of shit. Just buy it.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 22, 2011)

CFB said:


> If this game really comes out this time for real then it is your obligation as a human being to buy it. I don't even care if it's a piece of shit. Just buy it.


I believe Gearbox is making it, therefore it will come out and it will not be a piece of shit.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking awesome. I have full trust in this game being a well made one. Man, I hope it will also spark some fire back into the old school macho-FPS genre!

I still hate Octabrains though.  I get cold shivers every time I see them in the original Duke Nukem 3D. And what's the deal with their sounds? That HUGE screaming sounds almost like somehow bugged, it's so over the top. I once shot one of them in a harshly echoing tunnel, and the resulted shriek got so clipped and distorted that I could hear just some weird overtones


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2011)

This game is going to be shitty.

In a good way, of course. 

GOLF YEAH!


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> This game is going to be shitty.
> 
> In a good way, of course.
> 
> GOLF YEAH!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 22, 2011)

It's going to be FUCKING SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :golf: 



sentagoda said:


> meh, its probably gonna be way outdated and suck dick



I'M GONNA RIP YOUR HEAD OFF AND SHIT DOWN YOUR NECK!



Xaios said:


> Come on now, Duke Nukem has NEVER been about being on the cutting edge of gameplay technology. It's about throwing a gazillion swine-like aliens at you, the cocky hero, and letting the ultraviolence ensue.



Yeah...

Actually, I kinda think Duke Nukem games kinda lost their uniqueness without sprites and old graphics...


----------



## StratoJazz (Jan 23, 2011)

I remember when i was 7, my dad would take me to work and let me play Duke Nukem 1 and 2 on his old DOS computer. Then Duke Nukem 3D came out, and it was essentially a much better, harder version of Doom. Awesome game. Lol, i remember in second grade i said something absolutely ridiculous in front of a bunch of girls. "Nobody steals are chicks, and lives."

But in all seriousness, it's about fucking time this came out. Hopefully, it's incredible.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Careful, in this case "them" is 3D Realms, who are now essentially out of business. Gearbox only picked up the IP last year, so their turnaround time has been pretty damn impressive.



they got the completed parts of the game too, not just the name. it was already pretty much done when Gearbox took the reins. 

I doubt it'll be incredible though. Great fun, yes, might have a long life as a multiplayer game, but a game-of-the-decade type of thing? probably not. Best game of the last 16 years? absolutely not.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Not to mention Opposing Force and Blue Shift


----------



## Xaios (Jan 24, 2011)

sakeido said:


> they got the completed parts of the game too, not just the name. it was already pretty much done when Gearbox took the reins.



True, although who knows what percentage of the assets they received were truly feasible, or how extensively they changed what they received from 3D Realms.



> I doubt it'll be incredible though. Great fun, yes, might have a long life as a multiplayer game, but a game-of-the-decade type of thing? probably not. Best game of the last 16 years? absolutely not.



Agreed 100%. It'll likely be great fun, but obviously it won't be compare to games like Heavy Rain, Read Dead Redemption or Mass Effect in the storytelling department.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 24, 2011)

For anybody who hasn't seen it yet, here is a gameplay demo...


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 24, 2011)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> For anybody who hasn't seen it yet, here is a gameplay demo...




This is going to be so so good.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 24, 2011)

It doesnt look that good.

I'll save my money for Mass Effect 3 and Elder Scrolls 5


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 25, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> It doesnt look that good.
> 
> I'll save my money for Mass Effect 3 and Elder Scrolls 5



There are going to be so many great games this year and a lot of them will be better than Duke Nukem Forever. It's not about it being 'that good'. For me I'm just happy that they're releasing an FPS that's not another clone of Call of Duty. Not that they're bad games at all, but for me they're getting old. 

Also Duke Nukem Forever has been just out of grasp for so long I'm just happy it's here. It's got a definite nostalgic quality for me and a lot of other people but most of all, it's going to be fucking awesome to hear dukes voice again.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> There are going to be so many great games this year and a lot of them will be better than Duke Nukem Forever. It's not about it being 'that good'. For me I'm just happy that they're releasing an FPS that's not another clone of Call of Duty. Not that they're bad games at all, but for me they're getting old.
> 
> Also Duke Nukem Forever has been just out of grasp for so long I'm just happy it's here. It's got a definite nostalgic quality for me and a lot of other people but most of all, it's going to be fucking awesome to hear dukes voice again.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 31, 2011)

13 fucking years i waited for this damn game to come out, i remember when duke 3d came out and i was like, whats this, and boom a full yer i played tht game non stop, NON FUCKING STOP, the one liners made me laugh every time, the silly posters, the strippers you gave money and shook their tits at you. the jet pack, the weapons, the interactive enironments (toilets, vending machines) all of it plus the expansions made this game too fun to stop.

my ONLY gripe is that this game looks like Duke nukem the REMAKE, the bosses the enemies, all of it looks like they revisted duke 3d and are doing it with a NOW feel. other than that i'm gunna buy it opening day and play the fuck out of it while feeding my baby and doing his diapers HAHAHAHAHA

alos now that gear box has the rights to duke now, i think the future of duke looks bright, and yes there more than likely will be a shit tonne of people buying this


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched this and my first thought was...


Holy crap that's awesome...

Watched it again, saw the censored bits and thought.

"Shit... It's going to be rated R18+ here in Australia so it will get banned"


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 9, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> I watched this and my first thought was...
> 
> 
> Holy crap that's awesome...
> ...



Do they actually ban 18 rated games in Australia?


----------



## SD83 (Feb 10, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Come on now, Duke Nukem has NEVER been about being on the cutting edge of gameplay technology. It's about throwing a gazillion swine-like aliens at you, the cocky hero, and letting the ultraviolence ensue.


Never forget the chicks!  Heard about this last year, I'm really looking forward to the release.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 11, 2011)

Really excited about this, i don't have too high hopes for the multiplayer mode, but hopefully the single player will be somewhat substantial to get some closure in my life


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 12, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Really excited about this, i don't have too high hopes for the multiplayer mode, but hopefully the single player will be somewhat substantial to get some closure in my life


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 12, 2011)

Balls of Steel Edition has been announced...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 12, 2011)

ROFL
What about the game Duke, was IT any good?
Yeah, but after 12 Fucking Years it should be!

Damn Strait it BETTER be!


----------



## MFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Must. buy. BALLS OF STEEL EDITION


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 13, 2011)

Its time to kick ass and chew bubblegum


----------



## leandroab (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy shit.. A bust? Must...
have...

all that...

shit!!


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually can not fucking wait for this game. I'm more excited about this than the new guitar I'll be buying at the end of the month.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 15, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> I actually can not fucking wait for this game. I'm more excited about this than the new guitar I'll be buying at the end of the month.



you're not the only one mate, i've been waiting since 1998


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> you're not the only one mate, i've been waiting since 1998



We all have, and until i'm holding the game in my hands, i'm not getting my hopes up. They can show all the footage and show box sets all they want, but those bastards have given me a bad case of the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy shit... that was epic.


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 16, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> We all have, and until i'm holding the game in my hands, i'm not getting my hopes up. They can show all the footage and show box sets all they want, but those bastards have given me a bad case of the boy who cried wolf.



Can't find the picture. But on an article on cracked there was a picture of a guy putting Duke nukem forever in his xbox then on the next picture Rick Astley was dancing on screen.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 16, 2011)

'Hell, I'd still hit!!'

hahahaha


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Can't find the picture. But on an article on cracked there was a picture of a guy putting Duke nukem forever in his xbox then on the next picture Rick Astley was dancing on screen.



As horrible as that would be, I'd actually laugh if that ever happened... I'd laugh hard.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Can't find the picture. But on an article on cracked there was a picture of a guy putting Duke nukem forever in his xbox then on the next picture Rick Astley was dancing on screen.



Damn it! I used that joke in another thread! Stupid Cracked! They have my sense of humour


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 18, 2011)

That sounds horrifying, realistically who is going for the "Balls of steel" edition then?


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 18, 2011)

i don't care for all the extra crap that all that looks like, i just wanna play this game at fucking last


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

I never played the old ones tbh but this one looks damn cool


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> Its time to kick ass and chew bubblegum



...and I'm all out of money.


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm definitely going for the balls of steel edition. No doubt.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMPED cus the realease date has been pushed back from May 3rd to JUNE 4th


----------



## Xaios (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm. I heard it was bumped and feared the worst, but a one month bump isn't that big a deal. If it was something like the ridiculous 6-12 month bumps that GT5 got along the course of its development cycle (or that DN:F also received itself while still under 3D Realms roof ), I would have worried.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's time to chew ass and kick bubblegum.

And I'm all out of gum.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> BUMPED cus the realease date has been pushed back from May 3rd to JUNE 4th



confirmed

Duke Nukem delayed. Again. Is anyone surprised? | Online Video Games Reviews & News | News.com.au


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 25, 2011)

Never played the old ones either, but fuck fucking yeah this looks awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 25, 2011)

At this moment, I think more time is a good thing. Since the game exists now, unlike other times when it was delayed, this could give them more time to iron out the kinks and add more cool things to it. I have faith in gearbox.


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 25, 2011)

I also have full faith that Gearbox will release it. But I'm not happy about the set back.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 9, 2011)

Pre-orders are up on steam!
Save 10% on Duke Nukem Forever on Steam


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Pre-orders are up on steam!
> Save 10% on Duke Nukem Forever on Steam



The apocalypse... it is near


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2011)

I'm tempted to pick up the BoS edition and sell the game itself


----------



## Jontain (May 10, 2011)

A long time waiting for this one, after all the near misses I think I will also be waiting until i actaully see a REAL copy of it before i get too excited.


----------



## Nonservium (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to remain in disbelief until this is actually in my hands. 10 years of teasing is bullshit and not forgiven easily.


----------



## Mr Violence (May 10, 2011)




----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

Imagine if it wasn't released on PC 
(Weird, he ordered that on my b-day)


----------



## ghostred7 (May 10, 2011)

w00t, this is gonna pwn !!!!

side note: i wish they'd bring back Redneck Rampage


----------



## Sepultorture (May 10, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> w00t, this is gonna pwn !!!!
> 
> side note: i wish they'd bring back Redneck Rampage



ah the old days, that was a fun game too.

speaking of b-days, the DNF date change to June 14th slams this square on my b-day, which means i'm gunna be spending my whole day playing a game i've waited 13 years for LOL, FUCK YES

no sleep till i've beaten this fucker


----------



## AxeHappy (May 11, 2011)

I've got the Balls of Steel edition on pre-order.

Been waiting for this ever since Duke's speech at the end of Duke3d.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 11, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I've got the Balls of Steel edition on pre-order.
> 
> Been waiting for this ever since Duke's speech at the end of Duke3d.



that would have been 1996 for me, although the atomic edition was a good tied over, if the DNF was released by the end of the 90's like it shoulda been

looking forward to seeing what future DUke stuff comes out of Gearbox


----------



## AxeHappy (May 12, 2011)

Yup, 1996 here too. Been waiting for this game for 15 fucking years. 

I too hope Gearbox keeps the Duke alive and brings back FPS that are fun instead of just set piece after fucking set piece.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2011)

Onlive put up preorders for this as well. $44.99 and it comes with the Onlive system+controller.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 14, 2011)

Should be a demo out soon. 

I recently had to re-confirm my system of choice in the First Access Club by Sunday.

Hoping that means the demo is out Monday or something.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

I hope it does well, but I'll be very surprised if it's good for little more than a coaster.


----------



## Xaios (May 24, 2011)

Holy crap, it's actually happened! GOOOOOLD!

GameSpy: Duke Nukem Forever Goes Gold - Page 1


----------



## Kryss (May 25, 2011)

some day you could be as awesome as duke  holy balls of steel. Duke went gold so it's definitely gonna release....unless a bunch of aliens sack the dvd plant hehehe.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 31, 2011)

The mother fucking Count Down starts tomorrow, 14 days till the release of the NUKE \m/


----------



## leandroab (Jun 1, 2011)

EDIT: Pre-ordered


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 2, 2011)

I get to play the demo tomorrow! Yay! 

It's also my first day off it 2 weeks! Awesome.



Edit:
It's awesome. Totally fucking awesome.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 3, 2011)

Picked up a brand spanking new xbox 360 slim with 250 gb hard drive today, JUST so i can finally play this fucking video game

well that and i miss my xbox, looks like i will be picking up some classics soon


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 7, 2011)

ONE MOTHERFUCKING WEEK

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YEAH! 

Although...I have to wait for my version to ship, so I won't likely get it until near the end of next week...and Canada Post is on Strike...Hmmm....

I might have to rage all over those fuckers. 



Also:
Your signature is full of wins. Beards = +9000 Charisma.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 7, 2011)

ONE WEEK MOFAKKAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kryss (Jun 8, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooo it would be fail to not bust open a brewski and get trashed playing this game on release date. hehehe. crack open a cold one and let duke trash some aliens.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


>



Gamestop has officially come out and said they will honour decade old Pre-Orders for Duke Nuke Forever!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 9, 2011)

/\ Holy hell! That looks like a piece of the decleration of independence.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 10, 2011)

today is the day


----------



## leandroab (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

:jealousy: I wish I had fucking money...


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 10, 2011)

i wish north america wasn't getting the shaft on the stupid 4 day wait and we were gettin it today aswell, i'd have been at gamestop first fucking this this morning


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 10, 2011)

10% off on Steam, I wish I had the money! GOD DAMMIT! I've been waiting for this for too long!


----------



## Kavnar (Jun 10, 2011)

Been playing this for the past 4 hours! 
Duke is badass as ever! 
Thoroughly enjoying this game.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 10, 2011)

Excuse me while I play some Duke...




EDIT: Took some pictures. Glad I bought this game hahaha...


----------



## Asrial (Jun 11, 2011)

After seeing TotalBiscuits "WTF is Duke Nukem: Forever", I have to say I'm gonna pass.

It just falls into the grid way too easily, because the design of the game APPEARS to be open, but really is linear, which is sad. Does it really matter that you can explore the game? This really brings up a dilemma:
"If you find an exploit in the game, or possibly several alternate routes, that wasn't intended to be in the game, but adds serious depth to the game, should it be patched out?"
From what I've seen, there's literally no alternate routes, no exploits, nothing. So the singleplayer system seems quite shallow.

Also the two-gun system? DA FUCK?! He's bloody Duke NUKEM! His name INDICATES that he should be able to carry enough gunpower to annihilate a lesser army in one shit!
Also, low healthpool but regenerating health? What. If you are shot, you don't recover in bloody seconds. It's Duke Nukem, not Wolverines fun adventures! He's supposed to be burly and manly! Not kitty-like!

The humor I've seen put into it though; good. That's a thumbs up!

So, wrap it up: He lacks gunpower, he's too weak, he got mutant powers without the badassery, and the linearity and lack of freedom fucks it up royally.
If you make a Duke Nukem game, then make sure it IS Duke, and not another modern shooter.

If the multiplayer-mode redeems it though, I MIGHT give it a try. :/


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2011)

to be fair this game has been in developement by a company that hasn't released a game insce the late 90's, so the lack of open environments, 2 weapon thing and silly health idea, well there stuck in the dawn of the millenium, which in game history is 100 years ago.

yeah they could take pages from other games gone by, but that's 3drealms. now that Gearbox owns the rights, the next game i expect to be a huge mind blowing affair that won't take 13-26 years to complete


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't get all the complaints about this game. After playing the demo it was exactly what I expectedxAwesome. I'm so very happy I pre-ordered the Balls of Steel Addition.

It's linear. So is every shooter. It's repetitive. So is every shooter. It using FPS concepts from 10 years ago. Halo and COD are the worst thing to happen to Gaming. And I could go on.

The only problems are the regenerating health (which has no place in any game) and the 2 guns. But I can deal with that. The fucking 2 guns thing is required on any game that goes to Console because of the inferior control scheme of a gamepad. Doesn't have a billion buttons to map. 

Or rather, it didn't used to be, but then people got lazy and can't scroll through shit fast enough or something.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Halo and COD are the worst thing to happen to Gaming.


 
This makes me want a game of real 1v1 deathmatch at your house.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Honestly I tend to agree with him in a lot of ways.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ Honestly I tend to agree with him in a lot of ways.


 
You better be referring to my comment, or I will come down there and make Australian wildlife look like pussy-assed level 1 pokemon with my rage.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

No I agree with him. Halo had some pretty great things going for it, multiplayer wise at least, but so far as design, an in depth story and characters/style that look like it had effort gone into it go, both franchises just fall flat on their ass as far as I'm concerned and spawned a generation of gamers who couldn't give a rats arse about anything other than how much they can pwn their opponents.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 13, 2011)

The problem with a few games being on top is the copy factor. Obviously, anything that's big and revolutionary will influence future products, but these days, too many people fail to be as original as they can. Case in point, a majority of games have been using the fast paced gameplay and similar controls from CoD or the future based gameplay with shields like Halo. Then there's the injecting of common elements and play styles into each game because of the people playing it. For example, a CoD player playing BFBC2 will (most likely) play an 1)Engineer and use an smg without aiming or, 2)a Sniper and try to run and gun with a sniper rifle. It's common, for lack of a beter word, pollution. 

Those factors can make or break a game if not thought about in advance by the developers.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> No I agree with him. Halo had some pretty great things going for it, multiplayer wise at least, but so far as design, an in depth story and characters/style that look like it had effort gone into it go, both franchises just fall flat on their ass as far as I'm concerned and spawned a generation of gamers who couldn't give a rats arse about anything other than how much they can pwn their opponents.


 
I completely disagree but fair.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

Halo I can see more inspiration in (the first one especially), and on it's own is a great game, but it did spawn a generation of terrible games and gamers. CoD has even less going for it IMO, especially given the amount of (superior) games of a similar style made before it.

The thing that kills me is that I think people got obsessed with the franchise and lost all sight of or desire for originality - everyone was content to stagnate in the same pool of underwhelming games with no real innovation beyond what they originally offered. Add to that a slew of games that copied them as well and you have an entire set of games as uninspired as each other but somehow still fighting over the top spot (read: most played).


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)

Duke's opinion on Halo:

"Power armor is for pussies!"


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 13, 2011)

To me, it's not all about originality and cutting edge ideas when it comes to gaming. The majority of truely innovative and original games in design and story elements usually fail almost entirely in playability and focus. 

CoD has plenty of ingenuity for a game that was originally nothing but real world events, and even now relies on similarities to current world conflicts, it's overall story brings pathos into a game, and in every game, I've felt genuine empathy for the mishappenings to principal characters. I still haven't come across any games Superior to CoD games that ever came before it, let alone now. (BF games are great for some, but until I play BF3, nothing beats COD) 

Infinity Ward used to be the people who made Medal of Honour, the fathers of WWII shooters, and nobody was ever doing better than they did. And I've never played a MOH game since IW became it's own company that ever played better than Allied Assault did, and now whoever's at MOH are tryng to copy what IW have done since, with modern shooters. Go figure.

The same goes for Halo. Everybody and their mum knows of Master Chief, and can reminisce about their first memories of Halo: CE, it's one of the historic games of this generation. And it focuses on religious actions of a race other than out own, and it's control over many races to create one power that simply wants to control everything. Quite a historically familiar scenario, but quite an original way to engage people in a Sci-Fi shooter.

Both of these games may have spawned many copy cats and idiot gamers, but that is not their intention, or their fault. These games are so popular because they are easy to play, and easy to enjoy.



Going slightly back on topic, I've seen a bit of the gameplay, and while it looks like immense fun, it does look very stripped back, and like someone with minimal level design experience filled the levels. Some of the streets look so bare, with very little grit making the wreckage feel close to home. I don't know if I'll ever get a chance to play it, but if I do, I surely will, cos come on. It's Duke....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Halo I can see more inspiration in (the first one especially), and on it's own is a great game, but it did spawn a generation of terrible games and gamers. CoD has even less going for it IMO, especially given the amount of (superior) games of a similar style made before it.
> 
> The thing that kills me is that I think people got obsessed with the franchise and lost all sight of or desire for originality - everyone was content to stagnate in the same pool of underwhelming games with no real innovation beyond what they originally offered. Add to that a slew of games that copied them as well and you have an entire set of games as uninspired as each other but somehow still fighting over the top spot (read: most played).


 
I guess it's a matter of taste. Personally I have a lot less issues with Halo players, in fact I've been complimented on my skills or messaged after a match by someone thanking me for a good game. The multiplayer has a lot of depth to it imo, way more than 90% of other FPS games largely due to the amount of user generated content the game allows. The campaign in each Halo game has always been very well done and I have played through them many times.

COD has always had a very good campaign in every game, and the multiplayer is brilliant. The fans are bellends though. It attracts a more negative crowd compared to Halo.

I play a lot of FPS games so I often compare Halo and COD to them, and calling both those games uninnovative is simply unfair. They revolutionised online gaming with their approaches, and many games since them have tried to emulate their success and many have failed.

Obviously you want to keep a game fresh and add new things, but when you because a gaming household name then you also need to be loyal. If COD or Halo changed a lot, then they would lose a lot of fans. So the developers are stuck between adding new things, and being careful not to fuck it up and piss off their dedicated fanbase. That's why those developers mostly concentrate on pleasing the fans they have, rather than getting more fans. People won't buy a game just because of the title. Many MW2 players didn't buy Black Ops because they weren't happy with the game, and the same going from Halo 3 to Reach. Players know what they want and if they don't get it they will make it known.

I can see why some people who might not like the Halo or COD series probably won't like newer titles as they aren't that much of a departure, but credit where credit is due they are brilliant and very well done games. I've yet to play an FPS series that grips me as much as they do. The only reason I criticise them so much is because I expect a lot. 

But, I digress.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

^ Like I said, I understand the hype behind Halo a lot more than CoD, but (and this is not 100% a gripe with the games themselves but the industry as a whole) they were what spawned an entire set of sub-par games, and some of the most fuck-awful gamers I've encountered not to mention the fact that the gameplay, and even look, of both franchises has just totally stagnated since they began.

EDIT: And I understand needing to stay true to their customer base, but that's no excuse for total lack of innovation... and yet they still somehow manage to generate obscene amounts of hype from the media  

EDIT 2: Maybe I'm just not the target market


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ Like I said, I understand the hype behind Halo a lot more than CoD, but (and this is not 100% a gripe with the games themselves but the industry as a whole) they were what spawned an entire set of sub-par games, and some of the most fuck-awful gamers I've encountered not to mention the fact that the gameplay, and even look, of both franchises has just totally stagnated since they began.
> 
> EDIT: And I understand needing to stay true to their customer base, but that's no excuse for total lack of innovation... and yet they still somehow manage to generate obscene amounts of hype from the media
> 
> EDIT 2: Maybe I'm just not the target market


 
Well Halo has added a lot with each game. Forge with Halo 3, Firefight in ODST and Halo Reach improved on both while updating the graphics a huge amount and generally adding to the gameplay making it faster paced. The halo series is a lot more innovated than COD. They just add more guns and camos.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2011)

bah this game debate is for pussies

MOTHER FUCKING DNF IS OUT TOMORROW

and that's all that matters bitches


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm borrowing it once my mate has completed it on ps3.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm borrowing it once my mate has completed it on ps3.



BORROWING, BORROWING

Borrowing is for ponces and ladymen


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

You got a problem with the fact I like to dress like a lady? Come here, I'm going to hit you with my handbag bitch.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> You got a problem with the fact I like to dress like a lady? Come here, I'm going to hit you with my handbag bitch.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the fact that you can make microwave popcorn and then eat it.

I love that you HAVE to interact with the world to get your ego (health) bar increased... A lot of the people who play games doesn't give a shit about details. I'm the retard who spends time reading what's on the newspaper's texture, or what's written on the soda cans, or the graffiti on the walls..

Game designers love to hide funny shit in those things..


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 13, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I like the fact that you can make microwave popcorn and then eat it.
> 
> I love that you HAVE to interact with the world to get your ego (health) bar increased... A lot of the people who play games doesn't give a shit about details. I'm the retard who spends time reading what's on the newspaper's texture, or what's written on the soda cans, or the graffiti on the walls..
> 
> Game designers love to hide funny shit in those things..



Same here. I love that stuff.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2011)

There's nothing more rewarding and awesome than taking the time to read the booklet, thenevery tiny detail in a game to see how far they took the theme


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 14, 2011)

It's in my hands, i finally after 13 fucking LOOOOOONG assed years of waiting for this game, i finally get to play it

i'm also going in with no expectations, so that should keep it fun.

now i just have to get through the work day, eat my stupid birthday dinner with the family, then finally get home and shut out the worlkd as i blast aliens, interact with everything and, check out digital tits

FUCK YEAH

come on Clock...


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been slappin some wall boobs inside the alien hive...


----------



## leandroab (Jun 14, 2011)

I spent precisely 18 minutes playing air hockey and video poker...


----------



## Kryss (Jun 15, 2011)

damn i'm stranded at work how good is it? one friend was texting me how cool it was.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed it, going into without a sense of expectation helped, it retained every aspect of Duke that i knew and loved. Taking the time to actually have a wander about and interact with everything helped, just starting my next playthrough on the hardest difficulty setting, some parts are going to be a bitch i know it 

It's a shame it got slated by most critics, when you remove the game from the "small" side factor of the 12 year wait time, it's a good standalone title


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 15, 2011)

THERE ARE A FEW GLARING ISSUES, BUT OVERALL I AM LOVING THE FUCK OUT OF THIS GAME, IT'S FUNNY, CHALOLENGING AND HIGHLY INTERACTIVE


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 15, 2011)

I ordered it online...and now Canada post is on strike. This is all kinds of bullshit!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 15, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> THERE ARE A FEW GLARING ISSUES, BUT OVERALL I AM LOVING THE FUCK OUT OF THIS GAME, IT'S FUNNY, CHALOLENGING AND HIGHLY INTERACTIVE



OMFG RIGHT?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll reserve my own personal opinion for when I do actually play it... but as far as the reviews I'm seeing online, people are saying it's not as good as they were hoping.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 15, 2011)

^ You don't have hopes on Duke. Duke tells you what's good and what isn't, goddamnit.

Disclaimer: This a biased comment. I haven't played the game.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 15, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'll reserve my own personal opinion for when I do actually play it... but as far as the reviews I'm seeing online, people are saying it's not as good as they were hoping.



You know what dude, i will tell you like i tell everyone else with movies, books, games, etc.

YOU are your own worst critic. don't listen to what others have to say about entertainment, try it out for yourself and draw your own conclusions

yes there are a few issues with it, but i am actually enjoying this game

DUKE NUKEM 5 though better be the tits of tits or then i'll be pissed


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> You know what dude, i will tell you like i tell everyone else with movies, books, games, etc.
> 
> YOU are your own worst critic. don't listen to what others have to say about entertainment, try it out for yourself and draw your own conclusions
> 
> ...


 
Yep I agree, and that's why I mentioned I'd wait to form my own personal opinion. 

Also, from you saying DN5 better be better, it's kinda like saying the game hasn't lived up to your expectations. Which is the biggest complaint online. 
I have not been following the game though, and the last time I played a Duke game was 98/99 when I graduated middle school


----------



## Kryss (Jun 15, 2011)

i figured a lot of the critics were people just being uppity and goody goody cause the game was supposedly so graphic and raunchy. that's the whole premise of duke nukem though. i just wrote it off as a smear campaign against the duke but good to hear from other people that it really is a fun game. i'll bet multiplayer is fun using the shrink ray and stuff like that hehe.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 15, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I ordered it online...and now Canada post is on strike. This is all kinds of bullshit!



Haha! It's shipping UPS! I'll have my Balls of Steel tomorrow!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 16, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Haha! It's shipping UPS! I'll have my Balls of Steel tomorrow!



"I Have Balls of FAIL"

LOL love that line


----------



## leandroab (Jun 17, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> "I Have Balls of FAIL"
> 
> LOL love that line



Gets me every time... 


Fucking Duke Burger!! 

I'm expecting some comments about his "quality hamburger meat" ahahha, like Duke3D's "No way I'm eating this shit"


----------



## DavyH (Jun 20, 2011)

Got the Balls of Steel edition. Pretty cool.

Something happened in the 13 years since the last game though ...








Or am I missing something?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I guess you can consider this my full game review of DNF

First off I&#8217;m probably in some aspect going to be biased as I am a huge Duke Nukem fan, played the side scroller and duke 3d/Atomic edition, and know them all inside and out. But trust me I will be noting things that I thought bothers me, some will probably be in line with game critics.

First off, the game for me was a blast, I had a great time playing this, took me back to the days of Duke 3d, but with the Vegas feels. That in itself was also a bit of a letdown, I felt like the revamped the old foes and stuck them in a new location, so it felt a little like Duke 3d, IN VEGAS. Some of the non action interactive moments were indeed a blast, interacting with the environment was awesome as usual, some more interaction with NPC&#8217;s would have been better, nothing like Fallout 3 mind you, but maybe just a little more dialogue.

The levels were a bit off and on I thought, where levels like the hive and lady killer casino, and even the parts where your small were a blast. Walking around a ruined Vegas felt kinda lifeless and sparse, there were no dark nights where the lights of Vegas were on and mesmerizing like in the old screen shots from early 2000&#8217;s. Running around the streets felt like a generic shooter, and I mean fucking GENERIC AS HELL, the Construction area felt the same way just before entering the Duke Dome.

The graphics are definitely an issue, doesn&#8217;t get on my nerves bad, but you can definitely tell this is a game that should have been released 3 or more years ago (shit this game could have been released 3 times already, more on that later).

The weapons were varied and fun, many rehashes again of Duke 3D, some of the Alien Ones were OK, but nothing to get excited over, except maybe the heavy 3 energy launcher weapon the enforcer drops. The fact that you can&#8217;t carry anymore than 2 weapons at once is quite disappointing, same with the pipe bombs and trip mines. Add the fact that there&#8217;s no option for scuba gear, having to go from air vent to air vent to get air under water, making exploring a bitch. No jetpack in single player, while it makes sense for the game layout, still sucks ass.

Again on the suck note, the EGO bar, the slowly ever increasing with each awesome thing you do life/shield bar meter. Interesting concept but it still sucks, when your EGO is low, there&#8217;s no health bar to back you up, you have to hide like a little bitch, and even when you do hide, some explosive weapons can still kill you if they hit your cover. Even on the regular difficulty setting I was getting owned constantly, and not by a few enemies, sometimes they&#8217;d come in some pretty overwhelming waves.

Still I pushed on, came up with strategies and moved forward

The boss fights were a welcome return that I love, big ridiculous bosses. All needing turrets or explosive weapons for you to take them down a notch on their energy bar. One boss fight that was a sad disappointment though was the fact that you fight the Cycloid Emperor, TWICE. The opening scene was nostalgia heaven, the closing fight was a massive, WTF?, WHYYYYYYYYYYY. Exact same boss, and very slightly different fighting tactics, was hoping for something new or exciting, again this is some rehash action, but a rehash of a rehash.

So this game might be a letdown in some categories, but not enough that I didn&#8217;t enjoy playing the shit out of it. I&#8217;m not even going to trade this game either, after 13 years I&#8217;m keeping this fucker.

So that&#8217;s my SO SO review of Duke Nukem Forever. It was a blast to play, with a few disappointments thrown in, but I still over all enjoyed the game and will continue to play the shit out of it till I have conquered everything possible.

Now to some thoughts on the future of duke. I looked at the time line of development and past screenshots of old, which are unlocked when you beat the game, and I am amazed at how this game wasn&#8217;t released 3 times before already. The screens from the quake 2 engine, coulda been a game right there, the screens from the unreal engine, could have been another game there, they chuck out some stuff and changed it up again, another game there, then cam this incarnation, all the renders of enemies and character and most graphics were already done, IN 2008 FOR FUCK SAKES.

This game I give kudos to Triptych for finishing it, but 3D Realms still should have pulled head from ass and finished the fucking thing, I give square blame on George Brossard for not being a better leader and pushing to have the game done in it&#8217;s initial form back in 2000. But now that the game is in Gearbox&#8217;s hand, I&#8217;m quite excited to see what amazing material comes out of their studio Duke wise. What we see right now for DNF for the single player campaign was not done by them at all, but all 3D Realms and finished by Tripych. Which gives me higher hopes for a sooner completed and better looking and revamped Duke Nukem.

Personally I think they should go back to the re-emergence of Dr. Proton and Bombshell, a central enemy Character and a woman that doesn&#8217;t fall for Duke would be pretty awesome.

Heres hoping the future for duke is bright, and NOT long in coming


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jun 20, 2011)

RUMORED dlc...
Duke Nukem Forever DLC detailed? News - - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 20, 2011)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT, ESPECIALLY THE SINGLE PLAYER MAPS


----------



## Kryss (Jun 20, 2011)

the multiplayer is kinda cool every weapon is so friggin overpowered lol. but i had a lot of fun playing on xboxlive. game so far isn't too bad. lots of great comments from duke and what not. capture the babe is fun too


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 1, 2011)

Bit of a bump, and no hate to the game, as I'm eager to play it, but haven't got around to it yet. But GOOD GOD this is hilarious.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2011)

Started playing it today. It's okay so far, a lot of obvious issues.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 4, 2011)

SO, after DUking it out for two weeks, beating it on all difficulties, getting all trophies, playing it with all the cheats on, big heads/little heads and so on, i'm pretty mch done on the entertainment end of things, i dunno if i even wanna wait for the single player maps. been thinking lately that this game is on the boring side of things now, the laughs are said and done and this doesn't have any real staying power like Duke 3D did, i played DN3D for a year straight and never got bored of it, i played this game in and out in two weeks.

i did indeed enjoy it, i wasn't one of those insta haters like alot of the critics, but this game i definitely have lost interest in. so i'm gunna trade this for something else like dead space or twoards the new gears of war game coming out soon while this thing still has some value, cus i think this will eventually turn intoa lemon price wise int he coming months if it hasn't already.

i'll pick it up again later down the road once all the DLC shit is out and this game is worth like $20 at Gamestop, but for now i think something else deserves my interest.

Makes me sad to trade a game i waited 13 long years for, but this game is definitely not a total keeper. hopefully Duke 5 will be the top of the tits seeing as it will be Gearbox making it from beginning to end, but until then, other games hold my interest.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm enjoying the hell out of the Multi-player. So much so that I haven't even finished the single player yet.


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 11, 2011)

So I pretty much finished the game today, and this is how my experience with the game went (Explicit content): 





"Duke Nukem Forever huh, it sure took that long to make it, better be worth it."





"Fuck yeah UMURRHHIKAAAAAAAAAHH!"






"FFFFFUUUCKK I'M PISSING LIKE A BAAWWWSS IN A FUCKING LOCKER ROOM, I CAN ALMOST FEEL THE TESTOSTERON FLOWING IN THROUGH MY PORES"





"HOLY SHIT IT'S THAT HUGE MOTHERFUCKER FROM THE LAST GAME AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE ANY FUCKING GUNS. COME THE FUCK AT ME BRO!"





"AND IT'S GOOOOOD, THE CROWD GOES FUCKING MADD... Wait what? ... FFFFFUUUU IT'S A GAME IN A GAME, IT'S SO FUCKING DEEP I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA SHIT DICAPRIO IN A BRICK HOUSE FUCK.

Wait what, I was getting a blowjob too? SWEEEEEEET SOOO FUCKING MANLY UMURRHIKAAAAAA!"





"TAKE THIS KID, IF YOU WANNA BE COOL LIKE ME YOU'LL HAVE TO DITCH YOUR FAGGOT OF A DAD THOUGH AND BURY HIM IN YOUR BACKYARD."





"FUCK NO FAGGOT ARMOR! AND WHO THE FUCK IS HOGGING ALL THE STEROIDS?"





"HAIL TO THE MOTHERFUCKING KING BABY, FUCK YES VIRTUAL LAPDANCE! But what the fuck was up with the popcorn, and why didn't we get to see any of the playing-action ?"





"TO CONCLUDE ALL OF THIS SHIT, MY BALLS GREW TO 14 TIMES THEIR ORIGINAL SIZE AND I GAVE MYSELF A FUCKING BUZZCUT LIKE A BOSS. THE GAMEPLAY WAS OK, BUT IT WAS SO GODDAMN MANLY I DON'T EVEN GIVE A FUCK. NOW GO FUCKING PLAY IT AND I'M OFF TO SLAP SOME FUCKING WALLBOOBS"


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to be a troll but honestly... this is one of the worst games I have played in my life, bar none. The comments are not at all funny and the environments are just annoying rather than challenging. no gold stars for you Duke.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 24, 2011)

Good sir, my only response to that must be you haven't played very many games!

Go play FEAR 3 and then Duke seems like a shining Pillar of System Shockness. Or Wing Commander 3ness.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 25, 2011)

wow FEAR 3 sucking hs my hopes down, i was looking forward to picking that up, guess i'll wait till it's 20 bucks

as for DNF being the worst, no, it's not, but it definitely has some glaring issues, and the first play was fun, lots of nostalgia going on, but after replays it shows you how much this one does sucks, but not the worst game ever trust me, theres some real nartsy turds out there.

on another note, Duke Nukem Begins might be a a possibility of a game being completely developed by Gearbox, could be good, who knows, just thank fuck it won't be made by 3drealms or in developement for 14 years


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was a huge FEAR fan. Crazy disappointed with the 3rd one. Didn't even bother beating it as Paxton. Just a terrible game in pretty much every possible way aside from Graphics.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 28, 2011)

STRIPPERS!!!!!


----------

